# Olive's Litter (8/9/09) *PICS 8/28*



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

I adopted Olive a week ago today- she was between 9-10 weeks old when I brought her home (rather big for her age also) so today she would be 11 weeks or so. I have always thought she was a little pudgy so I kept calling her my big squishy girl.

I was just cleaning up the cage and I happened to look over at Olive who was watching me. Her belly looks HUGE. It almost drags on the ground. I didn't have a chance to take the girls out for playtime yesterday or today until now, and holy cow. I didn't notice it the other day at all!

It looks like she swallowed something the size of a plum! I am slightly freaking out as if she is pregnant, I have no idea what day to expect a litter. To make matters worse, I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon to head to RI until Tuesday morning and can't take the girls with me. My mom has offered to feed and water them while I'm away and 'check in' on them. I feel bad they can't come with me but this weekend it's just not an option.

I know you are going to want pics and I managed to snap a few quickly before my camera battery died. It's charging right now and I'll have pics up within 30 min or so. Other than her big belly, I really haven't noticed anything differently besides that she isn't a big fan of being picked up and lets out a squeak.

Once pics are up and I get some advice, would it be wise to separate her from the other two and put her in the 20 gal tank I have? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm going to do a bunch of reading right now.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

Photos are uploaded: they were taken around 10pm tonight (Thursday). Let me know what you think. Sorry if they are blurry!















































The girl I adopted her from adopted a female (blue dumbo) from the petstore to later find out she was pregnant. Olive was the last girl remaining from her litter. I'm not sure what age they were sexed and separated and the girl claims that Olive was being kept with her 2 other females. I know the last 2 males from the litter had just gone to their new homes a few days before I picked Olive up. I'm thinking either she was housed with another male or she was not separated from her brothers in time to prevent breeding.

Let me know what you think of the photos and what the next step is. Thank you sooo mcuh for any advice.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

Oh, she looks pregnant to me, especially in that first picture...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

If I was to guess I'd say she's definitely pregnant.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

since she's showing pretty obviously, i'd seporate her, give her somewhere to nest
with lots of nesting material, food/water and just leve her
sounds like she'l have the babies fairly soon 
good luck
let us know how things are going


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

Thanks everyone- I'm going to separate her from Penny & Maddie right now. I don't see how she can get much bigger so hopefully she has them soon. Looks like I'll have some bubs looking for homes if everything works out alright.

I'm assuming it was one of her brothers that probably got her pregnant, assuming that anything the girl actually told me was true. I'm going to write her an email and let her know too. That way, if she has any other rats, this hopefully will not happen again.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

did u know the females can have anything from 4 to 17 babies...
not meaning to frightin u...
just letting u know
good idea to let the girl that u got her from know about olive's pregnancy...so precossions can be taken to stop any more unplanned/unwnwanted litters.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

If she's 3 months of age she would've gotten pregnant at 9 weeks and the litter should be smaller at least.

Good luck little Olive.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

that's a releef...i'm sure


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

So, I got the low down on what happened with Olive before she came home with me. Apparently what happened was, the girl had to unexpectedly leave for 3 days for a death in the family and a friend was in charge of watching her rats. The girl has 5 females and 4 males, so a total of 9 rats (plus Olive would be 10.) The friend has 3 male rats. While the friend was watching them, they decided it would be much easier to care for all the rats if they were all in the SAME CAGE. Poor Olive was house for 3 days with a total of 7 males. Two of them were double rexs (dumbos), two others were dumbos (unsure of colors) and the remaining 3 were standard hoodeds. 3 of the girl's females are also pregnant in addition to Olive and she is very unhappy about it. She reamed the friend out for doing something so stupid and being so lazy.

Anyways, I figured out the dates and Olive was with the males the 22nd, 23rd and 24th of July. That would mean she will probably have them on Wednesday or so assuming that everything is normal and on time. 

Not that you can judge how many bubs there will be by her size, but she is HUGE. She is a big girl anyways and already looks nearly full grown. Even though it was unexpected, I'm relatively excited about it. Hopefully all goes well and she is a great Momma  I already have a few potential homes lined up so thats good.

Anywyas, I'm away until Tuesday morning and my mom is looking after her. She's supposed to call if the babies are born as they werent yet as of earlier tonight. We'll see. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

Poor Olive. Hope all goes well! The babies could wind up being just about anything, sounds like.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

fingers crossed that things go well for mumma and babies when they arrive


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

got my fingers crossed for her...


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

Good luck! I hope Olive does well!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

I just got home this morning from my weekend away and I came home to a bunch of little surprises  I just counted a few minutes ago and there are 10 happy squeaking little rattie bubs! They appear to be healthy and Momma Olive is tending to them well as far as feeding and cleaning. I'm guessing they were born yesterday at some point.

Before I left, I made her a little cardboard hide-away of sorts hoping that she would use it for her nest. She did  Hopefully all goes well over the next few weeks. In my haste to get home this morning, I left my camera in RI so I can't even take any good pics yet- I should have it back Thursday night and will take a few quick pics then. 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive might be pregnant... help*

I managed to get a pic with my cell- here it is!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive is pregnant! (Litter born 8/10/09)*

I just checked out each baby rat and it is confirmed that there are indeed 10 total. I also gave sexing them a shot and I believe I have 5 males and 5 females. I will take better photos tonight if Olive doesn't mind


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Olive is pregnant! (Litter born 8/10/09)*

Congratulations and glad things are going well!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive is pregnant! (Litter born 8/10/09)*

If anyone has experience sexing baby rats please PLEASE check out my thread under general about it. I posted pics of each baby to help identify how many males and females I have in the litter. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Olive is pregnant! (Litter born 8/9/09)*

how are mum and babies doing?


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive is pregnant! (Litter born 8/9/09)*

They are doing great so far  

Every once in a while I catch her sleeping outside the nest but she always covers the opening up when she does this. Is this a bad thing or is it just her needing to 'get away' for a little? I was thinking it was ok since everytime she hears a squeak she runs back in to check on them. It's been really hot here (the AC is on) and she digs to the bottom of the glass in the aquarium to lay straight on it. I'm assuming it's because it's cooler.

Her bubs all look well fed and she's such a good sport about cleaning them and all. Boy can they make noise! heh


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive is pregnant! (Litter born 8/9/09)*

Here are the babies at 8 days old!










Some individual shots... males!









































Females!









































Female 4's hand is healed now- she has 3 toes on her front left foot:









I'll take a few more friday since I'll be leaving for 3 days. On sunday they will be 2 weeks so I might be coming home to their eyes being open! :-D


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Olive is pregnant! (Litter born 8/9/09)*

Omg adorable!! ahhh i cant wait til my pinkies turn into little furries..lol its kinda nice having someone going through the same thing as me at almost the same time. Your a little ahead of me but still, its nice.  Glad your babes are doing so well.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive is pregnant! (Litter born 8/9/09)*

Took some random pics tonight!

These are the two girls who are going to be adopted by my bf!

















The whole litter- 8.19... they are getting big soooo fast!









3 of the boys caught while grooming!









Sleepy brothers curled up for a nap! It looks like he's hugging him!









Completely content just hanging out


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Olive is pregnant! (Litter born 8/9/09)*

Oh man they are SO cute.


----------



## flying.spaghetti.monster (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Olive is pregnant! (Litter born 8/9/09)*

Wow, they are so beautiful! I never saw such shiny coats... are they all going to be black? Wow, I have no idea on rat genetics, but I guess Dad must have been dominant to get them all that colour? What a lovely, healthy looking bunch they are. Well done Olive!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Olive's Litter, born 8/9/09*

MEET THE BABIES! Their eyes are open now and they all have names  Here they are!

*Pimiento* (the runt!), this is the girl I will be keeping 









*Vivian*









*Lucie*









*Midori*, one of the 2 girls my bf is keeping (the girl w/ 3 toes on her front foot)









*Olivia*, the other girl my bf is keeping









*Oliver*, the 'pretty' boy!









*Reilly*









*Porkchop*









*Tito*









*Felix*










_As far as the pairs and such: _ 
*Vivian & Lucie* will be going together
*Midori & Olivia* will be living at my bf's as a pair
*Pimiento* will stay with me
*Porkchop & Tito* will be a pair
*Oliver, Reilly & Felix* will be a trio


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive's Litter (8/9/09) *BABY PICS-8/25**

---melts---- I still want one!!!!!! why don't you live closer to me! lol


Ive decided Im in love with Reily and Porkchop..lol


----------



## flying.spaghetti.monster (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Olive's Litter (8/9/09) *BABY PICS-8/25**

awww - all so cute, but I have a soft spot for Felix - my 4 month baby son is called that - he also loves to sleep a lot!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Olive's Litter (8/9/09) *BABY PICS-8/25**

aw, they sound so sweet
bles m


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive's Litter (8/9/09) *BABY PICS-8/25**

Took a few quick pics tonight  I can't tell ya who's who in these but here they are, cute as can be.





































As of right now, only Tito & Porkchop are still for adoption! Everyone else has a home lined up for once they are old enough!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

These are all photos of the baby males  Female pics coming soon! All taken tonight, 8/29.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

God theyre adorable!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Taken earlier today, 8/30! Baby rattie playtime!


Pimiento playing tug of war with the stick!









Olivia









Midori


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Midori bonding with her soon-to-be daddy during playtime, my bf! She is such a little love muffin!


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

omg they're soooo cute! >w< I hope you find homes for the other two =3 The mummy rat is also very cute, you've got a pretty girl there


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you got any new piccies to show off? ;D


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

I took some earlier tonight but won't be able to upload them til tomorrow!  They are SOOO CUTEEE I can't even get over it haha. LOVE THEM ALL! I wish they could all stay!

Porkchop & Tito are STILL looking for a home for next week also. I will hold onto them as long as needed though.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

So, the babies have been eating WONDERFULLY and soo much food I can't even believe it! They are going to eat me out of my house!!! 

Momma Olive is definitely ready for a permanent break from being a mom. The babies are gianormous for their age. Right now they are the size of LARGE mice and the boys are most definitely now easily identified as their manly parts are CLEARLY visible. 

Olive will only occasionally let them nurse if she is too tired to fend them off but the past 2 days she has been pushing them away if they try. Most of the time, they dont even bother trying.

I have been saying all along that Wednesday would be the big "split up" day for the bubs since that would be 4 1/2 weeks. I'd rather not chance anything and wind up with more babies! Anyways, with the rate these ratlets are growing up and maturing, I thought it best to move the split up day to today.

During playtime today, Midori & Olivia (my bfs 2 girls) and Pimiento (the girl Im keeping) were introduced to their "Aunties" Penelope & Madeline. Everything went GREAT! Maddie absolutely adores their hyperness and their snuggling capabilities and Penelope seemed completely fine with them and rather indifferent (although she loved that they kept grooming her!)

After a 2 hour playtime without incident, Midori Olivia and Pimiento were introduced to the big cage where Maddie & Penny currently live. They very quickly learned how to climb the different levels and where all the cool hidey places were. Over the next 2 hours, I sat on my bed and watched how Penny, Maddie, Olive, Midori, Olivia & Pimiento interacted to see if they were going to be ok together.

Lots of playing, chasing, wrestling and snuggling up for naps! No major squeaks from anyone and all went well so tonight for the first time, the 3 baby females are sleeping in the big cage with the adults!

The 5 boys are in a 10 gallon tank with their own food, water and grass thatched hidey hut and Lucie & Vivian are in another 10 gallon tank with their own pink girly accessories. They will be staying with me another week then they will be off to their new homes!

The reason I introduced Olivia & Midori to the girls is that I will be keeping them for the next few weeks until the cooler weather sets in. My bf's apartment does not have AC at this time so we have decided to let them stay longer with me. It works out great because now Pimiento has her 2 buddies to hang out with in the meantime.

Anyways, Olive did a wonderful job being a momma. She took excellent care of her bubbies and they have gotten big soooo fast it's unbelieveable!

And if I didn't think they were ready, I wouldn't have split them up. They were 4 weeks old on Sunday, so just over 4 weeks now.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Olive's Litter (8/9/09) *PICS 9/8!**

So, all went well last night and this morning when I checked on the girls in the big cage, Penny & Olive were sleeping alone/separate and Maddie had Olivia, Midori & Pimiento cuddled up with her in the tiny hanging house! What a good auntie she is!  The wee girls have adjusted well to the vertical height and climbing in the new cage- they loveeee it! Pimiento is definitely the naturally skilled climber girl. She scales the sides of the cage with ease considering she is still such a little peanut!

Anyways, here's some photos!!!










































































The bubs look like they SHOULD be calling Maddie their Momma lol. These photos were all taken during their introductions yesterday.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Some individual photos! I took these mostly to send to the bubbies new homes for next week so Midori, Olivia & Pimiento are not in them but figured you all might enjoy them just the same!

Vivian

















Lucie:


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Male Trio:

Oliver:









Reilly:









Felix:



































The male pair-

Porkchop:









Tito:


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

They are adorable! That second to last pic of the trio is the cutest!


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

soo cute ;D


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Since posting pics, Porkchop & Tito have found a home! They will be leaving next week  I am very excited that all Olive's bubs now have homes waiting to love them!


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Aww theyre so cute! Its awsome that you were able to find loving homes for all of her babies - I bet its a relief!


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes- definitely a relief! I could have kept all 5 girls if need be but the boys were another story. There was also a bit of a mix up with two of the boys accidentally so the groups changed.

Oliver Felix & Tito left Thursday night, Porkchop & Reilly left Saturday night, and Vivian & Lucie left Tuesday night! I miss having them here but now I can turn my main focus back to my other girls.

Pimiento is living with the big girls (Penny Maddie and momma Olive) in the big cage and the two other babies, Olivia & Midori are in a tank for the time being. They were in the big cage with everyone but kept hiding and were making socializing more difficult. In another week or so they will be moving out to live with my bf.

It's a big sigh of relief, seeing as how it was very much unexpected, but I think things couldn't have gone better. Olive was a great momma and all her babies that needed homes found great ones.


----------



## Shaun (Sep 9, 2009)

haha love the name porkshop


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

heh... well on his belly is a white mark that looks like a tbone and I couldnt think of any cute steak related names and Porkchop just had a cute ring to it! Thanks!


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

chiklet1503 said:


> well on his belly is a white mark that looks like a tbone and I couldnt think of any cute steak related names ...


Isn't "T-bone" cute? I think so, LOL. "Porkchop" is cute too of course.


----------

